# COLOMBO | Capitol TwinPeaks | 182m x 2 | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Oct 2018 status









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BpSG5uLn...ken-at=6875546

---

Nov 2018 status...










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153968826&postcount=101


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Topped out according to the CTBUH

*March 29* (to the right of Lotus Tower, in front of the slanted skyscraper)








Nelum kuluna in Colombo seen from the ocean by Hasith on 500px.com

Closer:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Colombo කොළඹ கொழும்பு 🇱🇰 by Ravindu Yasanjith on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Day & Night View by Ravindu Yasanjith on 500px.com


----------

